# Arch Enemy.chimaria.god Forbid.hate Enternal



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

April 13, Vancouver, cant ****in wait dudes..:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

*No swearing?*

Wait, I cant swear in here? Is this a christian forum? Sick

How lame, polite Canadians....jeez.


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

haha I went and saw that show
April 16th in Edmonton. Was pretty sweet, got to hangout with Hate Eternal and Arch Enemy. Damn Angela Gossow is hot!


----------

